# My first Melanotan 2 experince



## dondon_c (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi guys!

I have been injecting 250 mcg of Melanotan 2 every day, from Medical Inc. since 5/4 and using sun bed 4 times.
This is the following doses i have been using

5/4 250 mcg
6/4 250 mcg + sun bed 14 minutes
7/4 250 mcg
8/4 250 mcg + sun bed 21 minutes
9/4 250 mcg
10/4 250 mcg + sun bed 21 minutes
11/4 250 mcg
12/4 250 mcg + sun bed 24 minutes

When will it start working ? As you can see on the image, my girlfriend is probably as dark, if not darker, than me, and she has not been injecting. We spent the same amount of time in the sun bed and our skin color from the start, was the same.
Should i maybe try Melanotan 2 from Scenic instead ?


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

took me about 3 weeks @250mg a day before anything happened and then it seems to take off. If you don't have any sides then up the dose. I can take 1500mg now

Comparing yourself to your gf is misleading, you don't have the same skin and maybe different reaction to the sun

I am beginning to find that different suppliers have different strengths, if you do want to get another one (but wait for a while) try www.peptidesuk.com

They are good, but you have to order PT-141 and email them that you want MT2. I think its the same thing anyway


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

After an hour and 10 mins on sunbeds you should be African.

Your mt2 is probably underdosed. I got mine from purepeptidesuk and it's working a charm.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

i had 3 beds and was darkest ive ever been within a week, i reckon your mt2 is bunk.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Are those times for a whole week or one session wtf? 12minutes on sunbed and I'm flopping like a fish as the bed is so hot and actually burns my back... 21minutes I reckon I'd genuinely have 3rd degree burns.


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

I just had a quick google search into what Melatonan is,

I am trying to avoid the sun to stop looking like an African child, and people are taking medicine to get brown, u wot ?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

SimpleLimit said:


> I just had a quick google search into what Melatonan is,
> 
> I am trying to avoid the sun to stop looking like an African child, and people are taking medicine to get brown, u wot ?


 We got milk bottle issues


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

think i pinned 250mcg EOD and hit a 10 min bed after each shot (ramped up by a minute from 6 minutes each session)

by the end of 2 weeks i had purple lips and was a chocolate brown

i stopped taking the MT2 and let it subside a bit and it was a real nice and natural looking intense tan

better to use a bit less and let it build up slowly with mt2

you dont brown the same as if youd just tanned naturally when you inject at such a high weekly dose

you can still get a really deep tan after 3 weeks which would probably take a whole summer and a holiday abroad's worth of work to achieve naturally

EDIT - it was actually 250mcg i was pinning EOD so yea your stuff is prob bunk


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

First time I used it I did 250mcg e.o.d and went very dark in 10 days.

Before I went on hol in Oct last year I did 250mcg e.o.d (inc sunbed for 9mins) for 2 weeks and then had just sun for to weeks on hol, went so dark I thought they might not let me leave the country lol, My legs went almost black!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Sparkey said:


> First time I used it I did 250mcg e.o.d and went very dark in 10 days.
> 
> Before I went on hol in Oct last year I did 250mcg e.o.d (inc sunbed for 9mins) for 2 weeks and then had just sun for to weeks on hol, went so dark I thought they might not let me leave the country lol, My legs went almost black!


 Lol class where you get it from


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Loveleelady said:


> Lol class where you get it from


 Bought a few from a place in Ireland via Facebook but it's been taken down now.


----------



## dondon_c (Apr 14, 2017)

Hello again!

Im quite sure that its working now. Really happy with the result so far  Will change to 250mcg e.3.d.


----------



## thewrongadvices (Apr 17, 2017)

Glad you are getting results. As a naturally pale fella, I love mt2. A few pins at 250-500mcg and a few 9 minute tanning sessions and I transform with a great tan!


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

250mcg seems low. I've always used 500mcg per day during loading and then 1-2 500mcg per week maintenance.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

dondon_c said:


> Hello again!
> 
> Im quite sure that its working now. Really happy with the result so far  Will change to 250mcg e.3.d.


 yeah I had the same doubts when I started using it. Though it was bunk and it took off


----------



## dondon_c (Apr 14, 2017)

So far, i like the tan 

My arms and legs dont tan so good as well, but my face is probably a little darker.

Still doing 250mcg e.o.d.

View attachment IMG_1013.JPG


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

I think your sunbeds are bunk never mind the mt2.


----------



## dondon_c (Apr 14, 2017)

lewdylewd said:


> I think your sunbeds are bunk never mind the mt2.


 Gonna be hard to compare what we have here in Denmark with yours


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

dondon_c said:


> So far, i like the tan
> 
> My arms and legs dont tan so good as well, but my face is probably a little darker.
> 
> Still doing 250mcg e.o.d.


 You could ease off now or E3D if you are happy with the color

Why are you doing it? For a holiday?


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

What's the simple plan with mt2? Do you need to pin it at a certain time relative to sun bed? And is there any issues with when you eat before / after pinning (like peptides?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

MrM said:


> What's the simple plan with mt2? Do you need to pin it at a certain time relative to sun bed? And is there any issues with when you eat before / after pinning (like peptides?


 I take it before bed as I sometimes feel nauseous and get hot flushes. No need to monitor food


----------



## Katiex (Jun 16, 2018)

swole troll said:


> think i pinned 250mcg EOD and hit a 10 min bed after each shot (ramped up by a minute from 6 minutes each session)
> 
> by the end of 2 weeks i had purple lips and was a chocolate brown
> 
> ...


 Hi, did your lips fade? If so how long did it take? Mine have gone dark & I'm so scared they're not going to go back to normal! Please give me good news as it is making me so conscious


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Katiex said:


> Hi, did your lips fade? If so how long did it take? Mine have gone dark & I'm so scared they're not going to go back to normal! Please give me good news as it is making me so conscious


 Everything went back to normal except I kept the odd mole (tiny little ones)


----------

